# Shim kit advice



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello chaps the shim kit has arrived and I was wondering if anyone followed the recommended use of 1x 1mm and 1x 0.4mm rings or whether you placed all four instead?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Not familiar with the machine but presume this is to reduce the space between the burr's / finer grind ?

I would go with the recommendation unless another member suggests otherwise.

Reasoning that once the burr's actually come to the "touch point" there is nothing to be gained by adding more shims to make them contact sooner

You can always add more / adjust if required.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If this is on a Sage, when mine came there were just two and I think they were 1 mm. I put them both in and found that the grinding range was spot on immediately. I would keep the 2 smaller ones in reserve


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> If this is on a Sage, when mine came there were just two and I think they were 1 mm. I put them both in and found that the grinding range was spot on immediately. I would keep the 2 smaller ones in reserve


Thanks for this i checked and mine had one shim in it so I called sage and they sent me a set for free and I've added the other 1mm one much better


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Slee said:


> Thanks for this i checked and mine had one shim in it so I called sage and they sent me a set for free and I've added the other 1mm one much better


Any chance you could upload a photo showing the kit? I know you're probably full of beans now


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

joey24dirt said:


> Any chance you could upload a photo showing the kit? I know you're probably full of beans now


When I say kit it is just the shims that look like washers and a card with instructions on in a bag


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Slee said:


> When I say kit it is just the shims that look like washers and a card with instructions on in a bag


Ah ok so I could potentially just go down to the van and grab some washers from there lol


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

joey24dirt said:


> Ah ok so I could potentially just go down to the van and grab some washers from there lol


Here you go


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Slee said:


> Here you go


That's awesome thank you. I've got 17 clicks left before I run out of movement so we'll see if I need it


----------



## Gm7dha (Jun 17, 2018)

Sorry to bring this thread up out of history but does anyone happen to have the inner and outer diameters of the shims? Or where to buy them?

Failing that I'll whip the burr off and get the verniers out...

Cheere


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Mmmmmmmm - didn't look at the dates on the post but this must be from long ago. They don't need shims any more and the burrs themselves are adjustable.

I did adjust my SGP as it was set too tight as it came. Set on one the burrs rubbed so much that after some seconds it sounded like the motor would eventually stall. I found a setting where the motor just sounded a little busy and the burrs ran completely free at setting 2 - 3. I also checked the grinder in my BE - it came set as I had set the SGP.

They do show the adjustable outer bur on their spares web site. Maybe it's so that older models can be updated. No signs of shims - I believe they had to offer those as they had messed up and many grinders wouldn't go fine enough for espresso so at some point they changed the design.

John

-


----------



## Gm7dha (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi John,

Thanks for that. Yeah I realise the newer SG's and the SGP's have adjustable top burrs; however, I have quite an old SG which doesn't have the adjustable top burr. It'll grind fine enough but it's at its finest setting so I'll have to investigate further to gather sizes and obtain my own shims.

It was just in case someone had the correct ID & OD of the shims to hand.


----------



## 88phil88 (5 mo ago)

Very old post but i have a Sage Barista express and maxed out my grind settings (inner burr @ 1 with outer ring between 2 and 4). I've seen that Breville (usa) was offering shims to owners of the Breville Barista Express. does anyone know if the burrs for the smart grinder are the same as the sage barista express, everything looks similar online. 

I have sourced some shims as they are no longer available here but some chap in Canada is selling some on ebay. just seeing if anyone has experience with this before i order?


----------

